# Modern covers of 40s and 50s songs



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I was listening to Cake's Fashion Nugget album this morning while working out. It has a cool cover of Perhaps, Perhaps, Perhaps (originally Quizas, Quizas, Quizas). Curious about other modern covers of similar 40s and 50s songs. Any youtubes of both the original and the cover would be great!

This one is simply amazing!
[video=youtube;SEQpp2xvWY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEQpp2xvWY0[/video]


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Doris Day 60s cover.
[video=youtube;GUVT1NZtZPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUVT1NZtZPo[/video]


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Cake 90s cover.
[video=youtube;HWgUBFOCxB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWgUBFOCxB0[/video]


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's a recording of me doing : 'Until The Real Thing Comes Along
http://www.gregmartin.name/audio_resume/blues_covers/3_Until_The_Real_Thing_Comes_Along.mp3

Fats Domino in '36 Fats Waller - Until The Real Thing Comes Along - YouTube
Billie Holiday in '42 Billie Holiday - Until the real thing comes along.avi - YouTube


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This thread slipped away...

Wow hummingway, that was a terrific cover. Nice pipes.
Which guitar in the recording?

Here's a good one. I think that the original was from that era.

[video=youtube;ol1eYW9ZVkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol1eYW9ZVkI[/video]


----------

